# Personal record flounder



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Record smallest flounder that is. I didn't know they make em this small. 

Caught him in the surf just messing around with a small hook and mullet guts to see what I might catch that could serve as bait.

He was released with strict orders to come back when he's 3 pounds heavier.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

me and sunshine17 have been getting a ton of these while raking for sand fleas, didnt think they were big enough to even attempt grabbing even the tiniest of hooks though thats awesome


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol , thats to funny . im going giging tomorrow night an i hope i run into some bigger then that !


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG how cute.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

I get those when raking sand fleas also. I would hate to be that size in an ocean that big!


----------



## Wharegul (Mar 17, 2011)

I caught about 5 or 6 that size last year with my cast net at Perdido key.


----------

